
Elros: P2P Social Publishing Protocol – Tech Censorship Revolution? - nflstion
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1604857736/elros-p2p-social-publishing-protocol/?ref=kicktraq
======
nflstion
Could this be the tech-censorship killer?

Elros describes itself as "a content distribution protocol that places control
solely in the hands of the publisher. Content publishers directly curate and
provide feeds of content to their subscribers. All clients are anonymized to
ensure privacy and prevent censorship by infrastructure providers. A peer-to-
peer network of file distribution provides redundancy and efficiency.
Symmetric encryption of content gives an extensible mechanism for natively
integrated monetization and selective distribution."

It would appear to me that if this project receives its funding goal and
raises capital, we will be opening Pandora's Box towards freedom of speech for
the eternal digital age. It seems to not just be disrupting the technologies
of Facebook or Twitter but also seems to try and compete with paywall
platforms like Gumroad and Patreon. This could be something very big, although
tried before in different fragmented ways, something like this has never been
deployed in one piece. Where social publishing, micro-blogging, and video
content seeding is alive in one platform.

I'm taking the red pill on this one! What do you guys think?

